# Don, how did you do that?



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff -- your NIP vase (the one with electrofractalization, HERE) looks fantastic, but one thing I'm wondering about is how you eliminated the tracks left on the piece by the steady rest wheels.

In the first photo of it still on the lathe (fourth pic down) the tire track is clearly visible, it appears to be an indentation in the wood. By the time you got a finish on the vase, the tire track is gone.

Would you mind sharing how you got rid of it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Sandpaper?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sandpaper?


Maybe -- wouldn't that involve sanding down a huge surface area both sides of the indentation?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Maybe -- wouldn't that involve sanding down a huge surface area both sides of the indentation?



I don't think those wheels leave an actual indentation. If the wood was that soft I don't know how you'd ever turn it. But I don't know for sure - I'm gonna sit back and be insulted and abused by you-know-who, as usual......


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Maybe -- wouldn't that involve sanding down a huge surface area both sides of the indentation?



I'll be interested to hear as well, I'm wondering if after he finished hollowing if he didn't jamb chuck it to support the end and take a couple passes down the outside to clean it up......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But I don't know for sure ...





Schroedc said:


> I'll be interested to hear as well ...



Lucky I'm here to ask the question

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Lucky I'm here to ask the question



Without you it'd just be chaos and mayhem. Wait, that's a usual day here, so it'd be more chaos and mayhem than normal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Without you it'd just be chaos and mayhem.


I was going to write "How would you tell the difference?" but then you went and used the word "normal" in the same sentence as "here" and I got sidetracked.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2016)

I would tell y'all how I do it but it's a secret that only masters like me (and don) know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> chaos and mayhem.



Here I am....someone call me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I would tell y'all how I do it but it's a secret that only masters like me (and don) know



Don't you two bait hooks for a living?

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don't you two bait hooks for a living?



Hey Jack, off that subject!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Hey Jack, off that subject!!



And this is why @SENC insists that punctuation is important.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Hey Jack, off that subject!!



Sorry, I'm just being a bonehead.


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sorry, I'm just being a bonehead.



But you're a handy bonehead!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony you're really on a roll today. You got everyone in the palm of your hand.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

It's a good thing Don The Ho is having to learn his new building or he'd be whacking us all over our heads . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

Better ease up a bit guys, this could get a bit sticky if we get him too excited....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Better ease up a bit guys, this could get a bit sticky if we get him too excited....



Yeah okay. I was done anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

I think we could elongate this some more and get Don straightened out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> I think we could elongate this some more and get Don straightened out.



You know he's going to react like a jerk.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You know he's going to react like a jerk.



If he's going to be a jerk.... He can just get off.... the site.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You know he's going to react like a jerk.



You don't think he'll prematurely go off like that do you???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 13, 2016)

Almost time to NIP this one in the bud - although I fear it's long past that point.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 13, 2016)

OMG

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> OMG



Just cover your Virgin eyes Barry, it'll be alright. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not going along with this gag anymore, and I apologize for my disturbing Richard Cranium comments.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

I also quit, don't know what came over me, sorry


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don't you two bait hooks for a living?


A master


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow........ you guys really don't like me at all... sanding the wheel marks is the magic you seek. I make sure they don't run over any knots, nots, naughts whatever. It's harder to sand and can knock them out which is bad.

I'm going back to work now, but there are a couple of you that are off the CK Xmas card list with this thread...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow........ you guys really don't like me at all... sanding the wheel marks is the magic you seek. I make sure they don't run over any knots, nots, naughts whatever. It's harder to sand and can knock them out which is bad.
> 
> I'm going back to work now, but there are a couple of you that are off the CK Xmas card list with this thread...



You just think you're the Greatest don't you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... sanding the wheel marks is the magic you seek. I make sure they don't run over any knots, nots, naughts whatever. It's harder to sand and can knock them out which is bad ...



Thanks! I'm surprised it didn't interfere with the form of the vase, but glad to learn it works.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> but there are a couple of you that are off the CK Xmas card list with this thread...



I agree Don. The jerks don't deserve any. I'll man up and volunteer to take their share. You have my full support.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I agree Don. The jerks don't deserve any. I'll man up and volunteer to take their share. You have my full support.


As you have since day one...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's a good thing Don The Ho is having to learn his new building or he'd be whacking us all over our heads . . . . .


The un library was closed for a while here in my 3rd world...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The un library



Does this mean the books have been removed?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 13, 2016)

I am appalled at how this thread started out with a serious question and went so far below the belt...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am appalled at how this thread started out with a serious question and went so far below the belt...



Well, look at whom the question was directed!

@SENC not too sure about my grammar there .... need a grammar check please.


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am appalled at how this thread started out with a serious question and went so far below the belt...



Ya, it's not like you've ever done that to a thread before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Ya, it's not like you've ever done that to a thread before.



That's why we need a _Harass Don-The-Jackass-Thread-Derailer Threads _association. We do need something that rolls off the tongue better though (don't go there Tony The Greek we've had enough of that today).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's why we need a _Harass Don-The-Jackass-Thread-Derailer Threads _association. We do need something that rolls off the tongue better though (don't go there Tony The Greek we've had enough of that today).



I........... oh hell, never mind!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Love the HEE-HAW! avatar!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's why we need a _Harass Don-The-Jackass-Thread-Derailer Threads _association.



The Harridons.





You're welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don's
Universal
Miserablely
Bass
Ackward
Shenannagan
Showcase.... Award....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Don's
> Universal
> Miserablely
> Bass
> ...


You are really pushing it Rex boy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well, look at whom the question was directed!
> 
> @SENC not too sure about my grammar there .... need a grammar check please.


I would say you direct a question to someone rather than at someone (as opposed to how you may direct a blow or an arrow or a bullet). 

As to whether whom was correct (instead of "who"), you did well. The best trick to get it right is to try to substitute he/she or him/her. As a general rule, if he/she, then"who" would be correct. If him/her, then use "whom". In this case, you would direct the question to him/her rather than he/she, so "whom" wins, in my opinion.

@duncsuss - concur?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> I would say you direct a question to someone rather than at someone (as opposed to how you may direct a blow or an arrow or a bullet).
> 
> As to whether whom was correct (instead of "who"), you did well. The best trick to get it right is to try to substitute he/she or him/her. As a general rule, if he/she, then"who" would be correct. If him/her, then use "whom". In this case, you would direct the question to him/her rather than he/she, so "whom" wins, in my opinion.
> 
> @duncsuss - concur?



@Tclem would you pleased tell me WTF your stoopy twin brother just said in terms I can understand?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> I would say you direct a question to someone rather than at someone (as opposed to how you may direct a blow or an arrow or a bullet).
> 
> As to whether whom was correct (instead of "who"), you did well. The best trick to get it right is to try to substitute he/she or him/her. As a general rule, if he/she, then"who" would be correct. If him/her, then use "whom". In this case, you would direct the question to him/her rather than he/she, so "whom" wins, in my opinion.
> 
> @duncsuss - concur?



In reverse order (because it's easier):

-- definitely whom;

-- *to / at* is trickier, because the question is directed to somebody, but Kevin was saying we should look at that.

It's very inelegant, but I think the sentence needs to be "Look at to whom the question was directed!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @Tclem would you pleased tell me WTF your stoopy twin brother just said in terms I can understand?


Who knows. Them silly Mississippi rejects turned carolinians have had too much schooling and confuse everybody except for themselves. I don't know. I gave up on @SENC a long time ago. He is probably originally from New York City or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> In reverse order (because it's easier):
> 
> -- definitely whom;
> 
> ...



Wasn't there something of bells tolling in that context?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Who knows. Them silly Mississippi rejects turned carolinians have had too much schooling and confuse everybody except for themselves. I don't know. I gave up on @SENC a long time ago. He is probably originally from New York City or something like that.


What is New York City?


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> In reverse order (because it's easier):
> 
> -- definitely whom;
> 
> ...


Good pick-up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> What is New York City?


It is where all the monkeys live, damn southiners got to teach them everythin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> What is New York City?


Probably your birth place


----------

